# extension txt not allowed?



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Tried to post and when I try to attatch pics it comes up with the message above. Extension txt not allowed. No idea what it means can anybody help?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it doesn't like file names ending in ".txt" (text files). Pics are usually ".jpg"
If it's a text file, like a VCDS report, use the "Save As" option to save it as a ".jpg"
Mac.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

PlasticMac said:


> I think it doesn't like file names ending in ".txt" (text files). Pics are usually ".jpg"
> If it's a text file, like a VCDS report, use the "Save As" option to save it as a ".jpg"
> Mac.


Ah right, its the images I am trying to upload. Oh dear its never easy. Will have a look again. Thanks.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Just tried it with a .txt and got the same error as you. jpg is the way to go.
Mac.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

See you won the upload battle then! I have a set of those 18s, in for refurb, just before the lockdown, and now they're stuck there!
Mac.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

PlasticMac said:


> See you won the upload battle then! I have a set of those 18s, in for refurb, just before the lockdown, and now they're stuck there!
> Mac.


I was waiting to have them re-furbed during lockdown., but the shop rang me last Monday to say they were open, so had them done Wednesday last. Nice job too, they make a big difference when done.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

What about the headlights did you do those????


----------

